# Baitcaster Reel Recommendations?



## Lucky 13 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, so recently during my trip to Edisto Beach, SC my spinning reel on one of my poles kicked the bucket. Most likely because of the salt water.(I know stupid mistake). But I have found light in the situation, I have been putting off getting a baitcast reel for a while but I think I will now. I have never used a baitcaster before so I need something that will perform but also be foregiving to a newbie. Also I have a low budget being that im saving for a War Eagle Jon boat. So preferably like a shaekespere or soemthing of that lower price range.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got two or three Shimano Bantams around the shop. At least two are rebuilt and ready to go. I'd sell one for $20.00. $35 with rod. Abu Garcia 3600 ProMax for $55. Just finished an ultralight rod on a Shimano blank for this reel that I'll take $60 for (Pac Bay Minima eyes and reel seat).

Call or text Joe @ 516-2409.


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

My setup includes a Daiwa Inshore Special baitcaster. It is extremely reliable and made to handle the harsh saltwater. Drag disks are coated in teflon to protect against salt and makes it extremely smooth. Casts a mile and has the power to pull in the bulls but enough finesse to fish for bass. At a price range around $120, definatley worth checking out.


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry let me correct myself. I got myself mixed up with my other reel. It is a Daiwa Coastal.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/daiwa-coastal-kistler-combo-90465/


----------

